# JOGL in Java Library Path: Problem beim erstellen einer Runnable Jar



## Guadrion (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich hab ein ähnliches Problem wie der Kollege vor mir^^
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/245082-probleme-mit-jogl.html

Bei mir ist es allerdings so, dass Eclipose einwandfrei funktioniert. Wenn ich allerdings eine Runnable jar File erstelle dann komm folgender Fehler:
Unsatisfied Link Error: no jogl in java library path


Zu meinem projekt: ich nutze die World Wind API und hab den Build Path meines Projektes auf die WorldWind.jar und die jogl in demselben ordner und habe da auch als native lib resource angegeben.... 

ich vermute dass die jogl.dlls erforderlich sind und einfach nicht mit in die jar gesteckt werden. wie kann ich das erreichen=?


----------



## Billie (29. Oktober 2009)

Es geht leider nicht einfach so eine Runnable JAR zu Erstellen, welche die DLLs aus dem JAR heraus lädt:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/248690-native-library-aus-jar-laden.html

Ist es ein großes Problem die DLL einfach mitzuliefern?


----------

